# Elect from Every Nation [Is the pursuit of racial reconciliation a Marxist Notion?]



## ChristianTrader (Aug 28, 2010)

_Principled opposition to the pursuit of “racial reconciliation” in the church is not in itself evidence of intercultural incompetence. It can be evidence of eagerness to safeguard the primacy and sufficiency of the gospel in the life of the church by insisting that believers have already been reconciled to God and to one another by the Cross of Christ._

Touchstone Archives: Elect from Every Nation


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 29, 2010)

Seeing that racial division is a relatively modern construct, in contrast to the familial or tribal division of Old Testament times (many of the enemies of Israel were semetic), the whole issue seems moot for the Church. We are not in the business of racial reconciliation, nor are we to be contrary to it. Those bought by the blood of Christ have every wall of separation from our brethren torn down. We are one in Him. We are in the business of glorifying His name throughout the whole earth as His Bride, and carrying out the Great Commission as His Body. The confusions of the flesh, the world, and the Devil will not prevail against us, and racial division among His people is one of those.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Aug 29, 2010)

Brad said:


> Seeing that racial division is a relatively modern construct, in contrast to the familial or tribal division of Old Testament times (many of the enemies of Israel were semetic), the whole issue seems moot for the Church. We are not in the business of racial reconciliation, nor are we to be contrary to it. Those bought by the blood of Christ have every wall of separation from our brethren torn down. We are one in Him. We are in the business of glorifying His name throughout the whole earth as His Bride, and carrying out the Great Commission as his Body. The confusions of the flesh, the world, and the Devil will not prevail against us, and racial division among His people is one of those.


 

We have been reconciled in Christ. But do we always act like it? Do we not need often to be reminded of this fact, and of its practical ramifications for how we conduct ourselves?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 29, 2010)

We were just discussing this in Church today during SS. When one focuses the primary aim of the Church on preaching Christ and Him Crucified then it should have the supernatural effect that this aim produces.

Churches too often focus on cultural aspects as the "being all things to all people" in terms of the idea "...let's make this Church as inviting to Black, Latino, and Asian peoples as we do to our middle-income white Americans."

In other words, the Gospel itself as the source of this unity is muted because the Word is not supposed to be morphed into a cultural context that makes White people comfortable any more than it is to make other people groups comfortable.

I think it's our _aim_, then, that is often off the mark as we don't even challenge the reasons why our Churches may be accommodating _me_ and my group and allowing the Word to renew all our minds.

I don't think any of us can really grasp how earth-shattering the early Church was with Jew, Greek, Barbarian, Citizen, and Slave all worshipping together and sharing the same Table. It wasn't "comfortable" for any culture but transcended them all and said: "You are to be a holy nation, a people set apart."


----------



## calgal (Aug 29, 2010)

I have one question: the message must not be compromised but can the culture of a particular church be changed to be more winsome and inviting to fellow believers without compromising the Gospel?


----------



## LeeJUk (Aug 29, 2010)

calgal said:


> I have one question: the message must not be compromised but can the culture of a particular church be changed to be more winsome and inviting to fellow believers without compromising the Gospel?


 
Yes by recognizing the secondary issues of the faith and remaining united on the foundations of the faith like the gospel, the bible's authority and some other things.


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 29, 2010)

Marxism is a world-view of constant conflict: rich vs. poor; proletariat vs. bourgeosis; black vs. white; men vs. women; children vs. parents, etc. etc.

As such, Marxism has historically and presently "celebrated diversity" in order to create previously non-existent tensions. The end of this game is, of course, to divide and conquer. The state becomes the supreme "unity" in such a scheme. Thus, for example, in the United Kingdom, the Marxist are pursuing the "celebrate diversity" model with a vengence, spending millions of pounds to create "Welsh street signs" in Wales (where most people speak and read English), and other local language signs, pamphlets, websites, etc. with the insane notion of thereby weakinging the United Kingdom, and preparing it for the marxist uber-government, the European Union.

Unity in Christ is the ONLY effective antidote to all of the philosophies of the world, including Marxism, Naziism, or gold old fayshioned xenophobia.

Cheers,


----------

